# Questions in regards to PRes MP OT (Specifically in Ottawa)



## OttSentry (28 Mar 2020)

Hi there, 

I'm considering putting in a memo to CT/OT from my unit over to 33 MP Pl. and had a few questions in regards to the trade and the process of OTing, but i haven't found any contact info for 33 MP and so figured I'd ask my questions here. 

1. Do PRes MP Units allow post-attached members or would I have to wait out the OT at my current unit? asking as we currently have some post-attached members that are waiting on their transfer to be complete here.
2. Going into PRes MP, would I have to do the MPAC prior to/after completion of the OT? Or would I only do it if I'd be deployed in a policing capacity or going on QL3?
3. For a PRes MP are there opportunities to go on specialized courses? Such as Close Protection and the like or are those courses locked only to the Reg Force or Unit with the CP tasking? Asking as my unit currently only has one mission task (Drill) and very rarely sends members on any courses that aren't career-required. While a great unit it does limit my career and I can only stomp on pavement for so long. 
4. Transferring from PRes Inf to PRes MP, how much of a change would it be? I understand PRes MPs specialize in field work but how does it vary from the tasks of an infanteer?
5. Since I will be applying to civilian police services within the coming years, does being a PRes MP give me skills that I can slap on the resume to improve or skills that I can use later in the future? (Dumb question I know, but might as well know the answer just to be sure.)

Thank you,


----------



## garb811 (28 Mar 2020)

OttSentry said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm considering putting in a memo to CT/OT from my unit over to 33 MP Pl. and had a few questions in regards to the trade and the process of OTing, but i haven't found any contact info for 33 MP and so figured I'd ask my questions here.


As with everyone else, they are bunkered down at home. I will PM you a DWAN email address of someone who can put you in contact when they come back up for air though.   


> 1. Do PRes MP Units allow post-attached members or would I have to wait out the OT at my current unit? asking as we currently have some post-attached members that are waiting on their transfer to be complete here.


The PRes MP Pls actually have some ATR positions built into them so you may be able to transfer directly to the Pl, provided some of those are still available while waiting for your OT. 


> 2. Going into PRes MP, would I have to do the MPAC prior to/after completion of the OT? Or would I only do it if I'd be deployed in a policing capacity or going on QL3?


MPAC is only required if you ask, and are allowed, to attend the Reg Force QL3 in order to meet the requirements to be credentialed. 


> 3. For a PRes MP are there opportunities to go on specialized courses? Such as Close Protection and the like or are those courses locked only to the Reg Force or Unit with the CP tasking? Asking as my unit currently only has one mission task (Drill) and very rarely sends members on any courses that aren't career-required. While a great unit it does limit my career and I can only stomp on pavement for so long.


Not only is applying for CP allowed, it is encouraged.  


> 4. Transferring from PRes Inf to PRes MP, how much of a change would it be? I understand PRes MPs specialize in field work but how does it vary from the tasks of an infanteer?


More emphasis is placed on things such as PW and Detainees, mobility support such as route recces, route signing, traffic control points but the skills and training you have from Inf will be hugely beneficial. 


> 5. Since I will be applying to civilian police services within the coming years, does being a PRes MP give me skills that I can slap on the resume to improve or skills that I can use later in the future? (Dumb question I know, but might as well know the answer just to be sure.)
> 
> Thank you,


Unfortunately, probably nothing more than you already have, unless you get credentialed, at which point you might qualify for a OPC bypass and experienced officer hire, provided you were able to get some Class B call ups doing law enforcement.

Good luck!


----------

